# Notice something strange each gameboy emulator



## bradzx (May 4, 2012)

I tested each gameboy emulator (Include advance version.) for pokemon yellow as Pikachu sound effect.  There is emit static sound when u press button in title theme in pikachu's voice.  Also emit static sound when Pikachu don't like inside pokeball and battle too.  Why most gameboy emulator didn't have pikachu's voice?  I do have real gameboy color and I play that game and it have Pikachu's voice in title theme, dislike pokeball, and in battle too.  Anyone have any idea why mostly emulator don't work for pikachu's voice?


----------



## finkmac (May 4, 2012)

They don't emulate the sound... I'm not sure why. 

I used to think it was a special sound chip, but I'm not sure anymore...


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2012)

Just to name a few, VBA-M SVN and BGB emulate it correctly (you can hear PIKACHU!) even if a bit static-y.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 4, 2012)

Eh...I think Lameboy makes the sound, too.


----------



## thaddius (May 4, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Eh...I think Lameboy makes the sound, too.


Just tested Lameboy. It makes a long hiss noise. Nothing resembling "Pikachu". I tested the one when you start the game though, not the in game noises he makes.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Just to name a few, VBA-M SVN and BGB emulate it correctly (you can hear PIKACHU!) even if a bit static-y.


BGB also supports GBC BIOS, so it's a nice bonus.


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Just to name a few, VBA-M SVN and BGB emulate it correctly (you can hear PIKACHU!) even if a bit static-y.
> ...


I know, I have it for that exact purpose! 

If only VBA-M would support it...

Not that I like VBA-M anymore, it's just a clunky amass of coding with no elegance whatsoever, but it's so filled with functions that it's difficult to drop it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 4, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Just to name a few, VBA-M SVN and BGB emulate it correctly (you can hear PIKACHU!) even if a bit static-y.


It's static-y on the original hardware aswell, the Gameboy's sound circuitry wasn't perfect.


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Just to name a few, VBA-M SVN and BGB emulate it correctly (you can hear PIKACHU!) even if a bit static-y.
> ...


Thought as much. I seriously need to buy an original Gameboy


----------



## elgarta (May 5, 2012)

I feel like trying this on goomba to see if it works. Weird that of all things, the DS can't emulate the sound properly : /


----------



## DanTheManMS (May 5, 2012)

elgarta said:


> I feel like trying this on goomba to see if it works. Weird that of all things, the DS can't emulate the sound properly : /


Surprisingly that's actually more likely to have a better effect than Lameboy.  Goomba / Goomba Color used the GBC sound hardware for their audio "emulation" (it wasn't really emulated).  This GBC sound hardware is inaccessible in DS mode, so the audio had to be fully software-emulated in Lameboy and GNUboyDS and the very-alpha version of Goomba Color DS that mangled the sound somewhat severely.

EDIT:  if you're wondering what I mean with the "Goomba Color DS" thing, see this video and check the PocketHeaven forums for the download.


----------



## bradzx (May 5, 2012)

*hit my forehead*   do'h!   I totally forgot about bgb emulator cuz it my first time emulator.   I wonder bgb have great update since 2007.   I didnt use that emulator since that time.


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2012)

By the way, I notice Lameboy   DS didnt support sgb.  gb and gbc does support.  Any idea I can find emulator for ds support sbg?  I meant I notice GBC A.D. dont support sgb.  Only GB and GBC.  Any kind emulator on my phone support sgb?


----------



## DanTheManMS (May 6, 2012)

Well that depends on what type of phone you have, as you didn't specify.  Chances are though, any phone GB/GBC emulator will be a port of VisualBoyAdvance.  Depending on the version and the platform it was ported to, it's anyone's guess if your particular version supports various things.  Most likely those ports of VBA won't have support for Super Game Boy borders or colors, or sound for that matter.

*blinks for a second and suddenly remembers where he heard the name "GBC A.D." before)

Okay, so you're on a jailbroken iPhone with Cydia.  The problem is: even gpSP (gpsPhone on the iPhone (and tons of other consoles for that matter)) couldn't recreate the SGB the same way that Goomba Color could.


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2012)

I don't use Iphone anymore because it is not support service at the mountain.  I have android phone.  I look up in Play Store.   There are two of them, but have to pay.  VGB and VGBA.


----------

